# TC Bone Collector or CVA Accura MR???



## Caddis-n-Cutts

I can't decide between these two guns. Anyone have a direct comparrsion between the two? I will probably go check them out in person this weekend to feel which on I feel more comfortable with holding/shouldering. I just wanted to see if anyone has shot them both and which one you guys would buy. Cabela's has the Bone Collector on sale for $579.99 and Muzzle-Loaders.com has the Accura MR for $470.00.


----------



## RandomElk16

I like the Accura V2 more than I like the MR. This is mainly because the biggesst feature of the MR, the shorter barrel, is a turn off for me. They are good shooters though and the most impressive line of guns CVA has ever made.

The TC you are talking about must be the Triumph. I love love my Encore and if money wasn't an issue would buy a TC over anything else any day of the week.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

I have the bone collector and absolutely love it. Great shooter, easy to clean, looks and feels great. No experience with CVA to compare it to, though.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

The TC Bone Collector is in the Triumph line. The reason I was thinking of the Accura MR is for the Nitride coating, but the shorter barrel is a concern of mine as well and I can't seem to find out if the Accura V2 offers the Nitride coating. 

Does the Bone Collector need a "special" breech plug to shoot BH 209 powder like the CVA would require?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kdinkel

I just purchased the Bone Collector and love it. It does not require a special breech plug. The one it comes with will shoot BH 209 just fine.


----------



## kstorrs

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> The TC Bone Collector is in the Triumph line. The reason I was thinking of the Accura MR is for the Nitride coating, but the shorter barrel is a concern of mine as well and I can't seem to find out if the Accura V2 offers the Nitride coating.
> 
> Does the Bone Collector need a "special" breech plug to shoot BH 209 powder like the CVA would require?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


They offer the Accura w/ 27" barrel with nitride coating.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

kstorrs said:


> They offer the Accura w/ 27" barrel with nitride coating.


Without the thumb hole?


----------



## Rattler

I got the accura MR this year and love it. I put a vortex 1X scope on it. It was shooting 1/2" groups at 100 yards and 1" groups at 200 yards. My elk ran 10 yards before dropping. I was shooting 90 grains 777 and 300 grain Hornady SST.


----------



## goosefreak

I too had to make this decision with the same 2 muzzleloaders. I chose the Accura V2 because it shoulders better for me, i'v shot it quite a bit open sights and its driving tacks at 100 yards, and at 200 yards i'm about 12 inches low

I also shoot the BH209 powder (110gr) with a 290gr Barnes TMZ, I had to get the special breech plug for it, and yes if you get the MR you will have to also. its no big deal its like 20 bucks. cabelas has them, I got mine online because at the time cabelas was sold out. I'v seen them there since..


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

TC for me plain and simple.

Spry


----------



## justismi28

This is one of those debates that ultimately can't be decided by other peoples opinion. Much like the ford vs chevy debate. 
That said, having shot a tc triumph and all the new cva's you honestly can't go wrong with either choice. Find the gun that fits you, then find the load it loves. At the end of the day, all the fancy features don't mean anything to the animal at the end of the barrel. 
Do exactly what you said. Shoulder both guns and see what fits. For me, when I was buying a new one a few years ago, the Accura V2 shouldered perfect for me from multiple different positions. I do like the nitride coating, and wish mine had it, but I've been looking at having black ice coatings in Spanish Fork coat it for me. 
Anyhow, find what your comfortable behind and you'll shoot it better than a gun your not as comfortable behind.


----------



## kstorrs

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> Without the thumb hole?


That I am not sure about.


----------



## bamacpl

I have a TC. Bone Collector & cannot say one bad thing about it..... Love it!!


----------



## kstorrs

kstorrs said:


> Caddis-n-Cutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the thumb hole?
> 
> 
> 
> That I am not sure about.
Click to expand...

They offer it now


----------



## kstorrs

http://muzzle-loaders.com/rifles/cva/accura/pr3125nm-cva-accura-v2-nitride-straight-stock.php


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Well, they are making it now. I have already called them and they expect the first shipment in mid March... I've already got my Vortex 1x24 scope order placed with Camera Land, BH209 breech plug, Barnex T-EZ 290 grain bullets, and a bottle of BH 209 powder! Just waiting for them to get the ML in stock. All this nice weather has given me the itch to hit the range to make sure the gun likes the bullets. I plan to start with 90gr of powder and adjust from there.


----------



## Rattler

Accura MR all the way.


----------



## RandomElk16

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> Well, they are making it now. I have already called them and they expect the first shipment in mid March... I've already got my Vortex 1x24 scope order placed with Camera Land, BH209 breech plug, Barnex T-EZ 290 grain bullets, and a bottle of BH 209 powder! Just waiting for them to get the ML in stock. All this nice weather has given me the itch to hit the range to make sure the gun likes the bullets. I plan to start with 90gr of powder and adjust from there.


From what I have seen they shoot 110 of blackhorn real nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Well, I finally pulled (jerked) the trigger :mrgreen: and decided to go with the CVA Accura V2 with the Nitride coating. I bought it from www.muzzle-loaders.com they were awesome to work with. They always returned my emails within 24 hours and answered all of my questions. I got free "standard" shipping (ordered it Monday afternoon and it was sitting on my porch by noon Wednesday)

Now I have everything I need to start shooting and fine tuning my load. 290 grain Barnes T-EZ, Vortex 1x24 scope, BH209 breech plug and BH powder.... I also found out yesterday drew the Cache ML deer tag so hopefully I will find out firsthand how it performs in the field.


----------

